# Time perspective & the Enneagram



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

> Zimbardo identified five key approaches to time perspective. These are:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 (Source)

I can see a big correlation between these time perspectives and the Enneagram. I'd say the past-negative one is obviously correlated with 4s, the past-positive most likely for 9s and perhaps 2s. Present-hedonistic is obviously for 7s and 8s. Present-fatalistic seems like an approach a core 1 would take. Future focused seems applicable to 3s, 5s and perhaps 7w8's as well. 6s seem like they can relate to any - except present hedonistic.

Tritype and instincts definitely play a part in this. Which time perspective can you relate to most?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

kaleidoscope said:


> (Source)
> 
> I can see a big correlation between these time perspectives and the Enneagram. I'd say the past-negative one is obviously correlated with 4s, the past-positive most likely for 9s and perhaps 2s. Present-hedonistic is obviously for 7s and 8s. Present-fatalistic seems like an approach a core 1 would take. Future focused seems applicable to 3s, 5s and perhaps 7w8's as well. 6s seem like they can relate to any - except present hedonistic.
> 
> Tritype and instincts definitely play a part in this. Which time perspective can you relate to most?


I would say past-negative defines me the best, then future-focused. I definitely experience stress because I feel like there's a lot I should do but I am not. I tend to live life more like a present-hedonist though, but I think that's a perfect example of disintegration towards 7.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

> 3. The ‘present-hedonistic’ type. You are dominated by pleasure-seeking impulses, and are reluctant to postpone feeling good for the sake of greater gain later. You are popular but tend to have a less healthy lifestyle and take more risks.


I'm a 9 (with a strong 7 fix).

My view is "come what may" and make the most of whatever does come.


----------



## Octavarium (Nov 27, 2012)

I consider myself future-focused, although maybe not in quite the way you described it. I'm constantly thinking, what's happening next? what if x happens? what am I doing tomorrow? what's the next stage in my life? I like setting goals for myself but I hardly ever make to-do lists.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

I consider myself future-focused, but I recognize a bit of past-negative in there, combined with a bit of present-hedonistic if i'm stressed.


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

I'd say past-positive based on those descriptions. To be honest I never think of the past, and certainly never more than a few days into the future.

I see my life as uneventful so when something's happened, it's happened. I rarely think about it again. And the future feels uncomfortable because it's uncertain and none of us can predict it anyway. So it boils down to the present and the very near future, maybe because it's the only time frame I have control over.

I get very present-fatalistic when stressed.


----------



## Mizmar (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm 'past-positive' with 'past-negative' as a very close second. I'm very past oriented in any case. 

When I think about the past, it's a reflection on my own personal past and the events I've experienced, the people I've known, ect. In contrast, when I think about the future, the focus is less personal, more global as I wonder to myself what will become of the earth and the human race 10, 20, 30 years down the road.


----------



## staticmud (Jun 28, 2012)

Present-hedonistic, typically, but present-fatalistic under stress.


----------



## Lotan (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm a mix of present-hedonistic and future-focused.


----------



## The Nth Doctor (May 18, 2012)

Present-hedonistic with some past-positive and random bursts of future focused.


----------



## Bluity (Nov 12, 2012)

What if you feel trapped in the present, but feel hopefully for the future, yet haven't made any goals and aren't ambitious?


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm mostly present-fatalistic, with some occasional past-negative and past-positive.


----------



## sleepyhead (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm primarily future-focused but past-positive it quite high on the list too. This doesn't surprise me as I relate strongly to 9 as well. 

My brother who is likely also a 5 would probably fit well into future-focused and past-negative.

I think I fall into present-fatalistic when I'm extremely stressed and anxious, panic attack kind of anxiety.


----------



## Krelian91 (May 2, 2012)

As a 3w4, I can say that I'm a mix between past-negative and future-focused.


----------



## treeghost (Apr 2, 2011)

I connect most to past-negative and present-fatalistic. I feel that 'nagging sense of urgency' from future-focused but that's about it. I have vague goals that are really just vague.


----------



## gatsby (Sep 6, 2012)

Past-negative fits me perfectly, though I do relate to present-fatalistic as well.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

I think Type 6s are more of a negative future-focused type. Fear of the unknown and all that.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Owfin said:


> I think Type 6s are more of a negative future-focused type. Fear of the unknown and all that.


Which could also be influenced by past negative so the 2 go hand in hand. I relate also to past positive which can switch to past negative and it would seem that way for the most part and I relate to present fatalist. They all have their place within me but some are more emphasized than others.


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

Type 6- past negative and future focussed


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

> *The ‘past-negative’ type. You focus on negative personal experiences that still have the power to upset you. This can lead to feelings of bitterness and regret.*


 4 probably. 6 probably. Maybe 2 as well? Personal experiences that still have the power to upset you sounds pretty 2-ish to me for some reason. Since they're focused on getting acceptance and love from others they might dwell on times when they felt abused or mistreated.



> *The ‘past-positive’ type. You take a nostalgic view of the past, and stay in very close contact with your family. You tend to have happy relationships, but the downside is a cautious, “better safe than sorry” approach which may hold you back.*


Sounds 9-ish to me. Maintaining close but distant relationships with people. 



> *The ‘present-hedonistic’ type. You are dominated by pleasure-seeking impulses, and are reluctant to postpone feeling good for the sake of greater gain later. You are popular but tend to have a less healthy lifestyle and take more risks.*


That's 7.  



> *The ‘present-fatalistic’ type. You aren’t enjoying the present but feel trapped in it, unable to change the inevitability of the future. This sense of powerlessness can lead to anxiety, depression and risk-taking.*


5-ish and maybe 1-ish as well. 5's feel that need to "Prepare" for the big bad world and are "Entrapped" in their own minds because of the knowledge and anxiety they've built up for the inevitable future. I also think 1 because 1's are so nitpicky and on-edge, feeling like they have to fix something, which is bound to leave them disliking the present. Plus they're probably prone to getting anxious about the future because of that control-freakness they have about them, and feeling like they have to fix or prepare something for the future.



> *The ‘future-focused’ type. You are highly ambitious, focused on goals, and big on making ‘to do’ lists. You tend to feel a nagging sense of urgency that can create stress for yourself and those around you. Your investment in the future can come at the cost of close relationships and recreation time.*


3 and kind of 8-ish.  This is also possibly 1-ish with the "Nagging sense of urgency" and a little 7-ish with the "Investment in the future."

I have no idea what I'm talking about rofl :laughing:


----------



## WOLFsanctuary (Sep 19, 2012)

Lotan said:


> I'm a mix of present-hedonistic and future-focused.


I agree  I am presently FOCUSED on having a HEDONISTIC lifestyle in the future ;-P

The Rebellious FOUR ;-)

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

Past-positive most and then future-focused


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

kaleidoscope said:


> > The ‘past-negative’ type. You focus on negative personal experiences that still have the power to upset you. This can lead to feelings of bitterness and regret.
> > The ‘past-positive’ type. You take a nostalgic view of the past, and stay in very close contact with your family. You tend to have happy relationships, but the downside is a cautious, “better safe than sorry” approach which may hold you back.
> > The ‘present-hedonistic’ type. You are dominated by pleasure-seeking impulses, and are reluctant to postpone feeling good for the sake of greater gain later. You are popular but tend to have a less healthy lifestyle and take more risks.
> > The ‘present-fatalistic’ type. You aren’t enjoying the present but feel trapped in it, unable to change the inevitability of the future. This sense of powerlessness can lead to anxiety, depression and risk-taking.
> ...


Quite ironically, I don't relate to present-hedonistic. I'd say past-negative is what haunts me, and future-focused is half accurate. There's no perspective there that can describe me at least decently. Oh, and I suppose present-fatalistic is what happens when I disintegrate to 1.



Well, let me quote Oscar Niemeyer instead:

_Life is a puff. Everything ends. I have been told that after I die, other people will see my work. But those people will die too. And others will come, and they will go too. Immortality is a fantasy, just a way to forget reality. What matters, while we are here is life and people. Hugging friends, live happy. Change the world. And nothing else._


----------

